# groin/lower abdominal strain



## rangers97 (Dec 3, 2004)

anyone know the typical healing time for a strained groin (adductor/abductor) muscle or lower abdominal muscle?  Suffered the injury in a hockey game about 4 weeks back, made a move around a guy and felt a pretty big "pop" right in the groin area followed by pain.  Couldn't walk for a few days without a limp...that seems to be gone, can now do leg exercises like squats and leg presses at the gym with "minimal" discomfort.  Is this just the type of thing than can take months to fully heal, or am I screwing it up royally by working out on it!?  Actually I am hoping I didn't do anything to the tendon/ligament down there, hopefully it is just muscle related, but who knows


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you sure it's not a hernia?  I'd get checked out if I were you.


----------



## rangers97 (Dec 3, 2004)

pretty sure it's not....i am pretty sure because I feel the tendon or ligament, whichever it is the runs from your pelvic region to the inner thigh is sore to the touch....no signs of hernia symptoms.  Like I said, not a doctor so not 100% sure, but from what I have researched, hernias don't just happen when you make a twisting motion of the leg as in skating.  It is a very common hockey injury, so while I really have no clue what is is 100% I dont think it is a hernia.


----------



## dodecalogan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello rangers97,

Did you ever find out anything more about this injury? Have you recovered? Did you do anything specifically to aid in recovery?

I received a similar injury playing softball (while running to first base), and I also tried to dodge around the first baseman. I don't remember a "pop", just immediate pain. I continued to try and play, work through it, but that appeared to not help. I don't have much issue walking, but sitting and standing gives me discomfort, and rolling over in bed hurts.

Any feedback you can share about your injury experience would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Logan


----------



## rangers97 (Sep 14, 2005)

well let's see...this injury happened about november 2004.  Since then I have not skated at all, but I began re-incorporating leg work into my workouts probably by january of this year.  In the beginning, it would hurt to do squats and deadlifts a bit so I had to be careful.  Even to this day, every now and then when I do a heavy set of sumo deadlifts or leg presses, I feel a pain in the area where it occured.

I didn't go to a doctor and kind of just let it try to heal on its own.  I have heard, though, that these are the types of injuries that kind of stay with you forever, like, once you do it once, it is a lot easier to do it again.

I took a year off from hockey and my new season is about to begin next week.  it will be the first time I have skated since the injury.  I can let you know what happens after my first practice...


----------

